# Sticky  PRA testing for Labs



## WRL

I'd like to start a thread on PRA testing (seeing as there is no database for it) like we have for the EIC test.

If people could list dog name, parents and results that would be awesome.

WRL


----------



## Rainmaker

Good idea, Lee.


----------



## ErinsEdge

Here's my two so far

http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=765905#animal

http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1222949#animal


----------



## Jim Pickering

One more to add to the list.
http://www.offa.org/results.html?all=Kpr's+Wet+Willie

If one is going to draw blood for the prcd/PRA DNA test why not also do the other two eye related DNA tests offered by Optigen? Certainly the Retinal Dysplasia/OculoSkeletal Dysplasia (RD/OSD) test or has dwarfism been eliminated from Labrador Retrievers.


----------



## Patti Benton

My 2 are PRA normal/clear, but I don't have them listed on OFA. How do I get them listed.

Benton's Ria of Opus
Go West Mamma's Last Nerve.


----------



## Erin Lynes

Eromit's Cops Got My Gun JH ADC SGDC MGDC CRCNCL (AFC Cosmic Blue Genes x Ecstasy's Hells Angel SH)
PRA clear LR-PRA694/14M-VPI (Rd/OSD clear)

Eromit's Tennessee Trickshot SGDC CRNCL(FC HRCH Watermarks's Texas Welcome MH X Lockfive's April Foolya MH)
PRA clear LR-PRA697/14M-PI (RD/OSD clear)

Calumet's Red Baron of Mjolnir JH (FC AFC Calumet's Super Sonic x AFC FTCH AFTCH Mjolnir's Arwen Evenstar)
PRA clear LR-PRA695/28M-VPI (RD/OSD clear)

Bit of Shine Engl AGDC (FC FTCH AFTCH Taylorslab Magic Trick MH CD x Spider's Sunshine AADC MSDC MSCDC)
PRA Carrier LR-PRA691/85F-VPI-CAR (RD/OSD Clear)

Magic's Manna Engl (FC FTCH AFTCH Taylorslab Magic Trick MH CD x Spider's Sunshine AADC MSDC MSCDC)
PRA Carrier LR-PRA693/85F-VPI-CAR (RD/OSD Clear)

Eromit's Xtrema Retrieva SGDC (2xNMH GMH OTCH Prairiestorm Hawk MH WCX x Bit Of Shine Engl AGDC)
PRA Clear LR-PRA698/21F-PI (RD/OSD clear by parentage)

Eromit's Kimber Surprise (2xNMH GMH OTCH Prairiestorm Hawk MH WCX x Bit Of Shine Engl AGDC)
PRA Clear LR-PRA699/21F-PI (RD/OSD clear by parentage)

Eromit Casper's Shadow JH WC QFTR -(Eromit's Cops Got My Gun SGDC x Brown's Chocolate Pride) 
prcd-PRA Clear (Optigen Accession #: 12-324)

Eromit's Olympic Fever JH WC - (2xNMH GMH OTCH Prairiestorm Hawk MH WCX x Bit of Shine Engl AGDC) 
prcd-PRA Carrier (Optigen Accession #: 12-322)

Eromit Bust A Move (Eromit's Cops Got My Gun SGDC x Brown's Chocolate Pride)
prcd-PRA Clear Optigen Accession: #13-7000

Eromit's Lockfive Need For Speed CRNCL SGDC (FC HRCH Watermark's Texas Welcome MH x Lock Five's April Foolya MH) 
prcd-PRA Clear Optigen Accession: #13-7001

Eromit's Quick on the Draw CRNCL (Calumet's Red Baron of Mjlonir JH x Eromit Bust A Move)
prcd-PRA Clear Optigen Accession: #13-7002

Eromit's Full Metal Jacket (Eromit's Tennessee Trickshot SGDC CRNCL x Bit of Shine Engl AGDC)
prcd-PRA Carrier Optigen Accession:14-5199

Eromit's Black Widow (Eromit's Cops Got My Gun JH ADC SGDC MGDC CRNCL x Magic's Manna Engl) 
prcd-PRA Carrier Optigen Accession 14-5198


----------



## firehouselabs

*Firehouses Brit Bucket Brigade "Molly" *(FTCH Craighorn Bracken x TTF Tallgrass Abby) 
PRA Carrier RD/OSD Clear 
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1332149#animal

*Firehouselabs Vortex of Fire "Twister"* (FC AFC Cornerstone Wizard of OZ x Contender's Riparian Ivy) 
PRA Clear RD/OSD Clear
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1400205#animal


----------



## DMA

Rattlinridge Hurricane Force PRA Clear

Watermarks Texas Welcome
Kingslands Have No Mercy


----------



## GulfCoast

I sent in my dog's PRA results with the fee to OFA almost 6 weeks ago and its still not up on the website yet. 

HRCH Ellie Mae of Bracken Fen MH (PRA Clear)
Optigen Accession #: 11-125

(Black Drew of Eastdale x Kate Spade)

http://www.offa.org/results.html?all=Ellie+Mae+of+Bracken+Fen


----------



## frontier

GulfCoast said:


> I sent in my dog's PRA results with the fee to OFA almost 6 weeks ago and its still not up on the website yet.
> 
> HRCH Ellie Mae of Bracken Fen MH (PRA Clear)
> 
> (Black Drew of Eastdale x Kate Spade)


Just email OFA and ask them to verify receipt of your results. It normally doesn't take that long.


----------



## pupaloo

Churchill-clear
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1326387#animal

Scout-clear
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1406026#animal


----------



## Erin Lynes

I was told that you can not mix and match - but if you submit 5 of the same type of test you will get the kennel discount. I inquired about that specifically a few months ago. I would be happy to hear that they have changed their minds on that.


----------



## Katie Minor

Kinderdoggin said:


> I was told that you can not mix and match - but if you submit 5 of the same type of test you will get the kennel discount. I inquired about that specifically a few months ago. I would be happy to hear that they have changed their minds on that.


I'm sorry if I was wrong about that. I was told by a breeder about a year ago that you could. That may have changed. 

I put in an email. I'll report back.

Here is OFA's response, I stand corrected:

No you would need five or more of each test; example, 5 PRA or 5 VWD, etc.

Thank you.


----------



## Montview

Mine are PRA clear (bench bred)-

"Monty," BISS CH Forestwood Gone Hollywood At Montview, RN, JH, WC-
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1239935#animal

The 2nd one isn't officially mine yet until he passes OFA hips/elbows and EIC, but he is PRA clear by parentage.

Edited to add- yep, it's official.
"Rogue," BISS CH Laurglen Ardent Rogue At Hyspire.
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1427776#animal


----------



## pupaloo

Bumping this up and voting for it to be a sticky...


----------



## ErinsEdge

Katie Minor said:


> I'm sorry if I was wrong about that. I was told by a breeder about a year ago that you could. That may have changed.
> 
> I put in an email. I'll report back.
> 
> Here is OFA's response, I stand corrected:
> 
> No you would need five or more of each test; example, 5 PRA or 5 VWD, etc.
> .


I just submitted a combination of EIC and PRA by Fax and they took them and had them up within a few days so ?.


----------



## Erin Lynes

I would really like to know about stud dogs who have been PRA tested. This thread as a sticky would be a nice place to start such a search


----------



## Pete_Oregon

Casey (Ornbaun's Pearl Buck) is Normal:

Casey's OFA Clearances
PRA LR-PRA649/28F-VPI

Pete


----------



## Codatango

*Question about who's more affected by PRA - mostly field labs, or is it showing up in the conformation lines as well?* This is the case in goldens, mostly in field lines.

The reason I ask, is that NORCAL GRC is considering offering a 'clinic' to test for *PRA and Pigmentary Uveitis* to save costs for the owners by taking advantage of group submissions.

PU is now a big thing in conformation lines, but I haven't been following the discussions closely enough to know how much it is showing up in field lines.

If we offered a clinic at our Specialty and the subsequent weekend of shows, few field people would be there, but the conformation lab people and other breeds would be able to take advantage of this service.

Please let me know what you all are aware of, so I can advise the rest of the NORCAL Board on this matter of how well it would serve the labs as well. The local lab club (GGLRC) also has a Specialty (and a large entry) on this same weekend, Del Valle KC in October.

Debbie Tandoc
NORCAL GRC Field VP


----------



## Kevin Eskam

HRCH Rocky Mountain Rosco SH..... Clear
HRCH Satins Jumpin Jedi SH ....... Clear
HRCH APR Lady Satin of Black Forest JH.... Clear
HR 4X GMPR KBs Snakey Jake of Poudre River SH....Carrier
HR KBs Chelsea Snow Angel JH.....Clear
HR MPR KBs Its Showtime of Bearpoint Star JH....Carrier
HRCH KBs Loaded to go Allie JH.......Clear
HR CP KBs Blazin White Thunder JH.... Clear


----------



## Guest

Codatango said:


> *Question about who's more affected by PRA - mostly field labs, or is it showing up in the conformation lines as well?* This is the case in goldens, mostly in field lines.
> 
> The reason I ask, is that NORCAL GRC is considering offering a 'clinic' to test for *PRA and Pigmentary Uveitis* to save costs for the owners by taking advantage of group submissions.
> 
> PU is now a big thing in conformation lines, but I haven't been following the discussions closely enough to know how much it is showing up in field lines.


Debbie,

There are now thought to be at least two, maybe three, forms of PRA. The form that is showing up in the field lines is prcd-PRA though even with all the Carriers that have shown up since the DNA test became available and thus the numerous breedings that must have done in the past between Carrier x Carrier (and worse) with such a small number of dogs showing clinical signs (I believe we are up to 3 total), there is some question as to how serious of an issue this really is.

Regarding holding a clinic, I am certainly all for it. There are two ways this can be done. If you are looking for dogs who have clinical signs (this is especially important for pigmentary uveitis where early detection can make treatment much more successful and hopefully spare dogs great pain), there would need to be an opthalmologist physically doing exams because there is still not a DNA test for PU. While it would be wonderful for signs of PU to be detected in its early stage, we are still not able to distinguish which dogs are Carriers of the gene.

To answer your question about PU in the field lines, we are not seeing it. Supposedly there are 2 dogs from "field lines" that do have PU but names are not being discussed. I'm pretty sure I know who one of them is and have been told that he had/has Uveitis, not pigmentary, which is a totally different eye disease. From what I understand, his is suspected to be a result of a tick borne disease. And the other from field lines, well I'll believe it when I see it and who knows what the pedigree looks like and what is being called field lines.

If it is an Optigen clinic NORCAL is considering, blood could be drawn for the prcd-PRA test and/or the new DNA test for GR_PRA1, the cause of the majority of PRA in the Golden Retriever. This is also much more prevalent in the conformation lines.

Sorry to hijack folks, but I guess it's not an official hijack since we stayed on topic. :wink:

Debbie, contact me if you need more info and/or help.


----------



## WRL

Codatango said:


> *Question about who's more affected by PRA - mostly field labs, or is it showing up in the conformation lines as well?* This is the case in goldens, mostly in field lines.
> 
> The reason I ask, is that NORCAL GRC is considering offering a 'clinic' to test for *PRA and Pigmentary Uveitis* to save costs for the owners by taking advantage of group submissions.
> 
> .....
> 
> Debbie Tandoc
> NORCAL GRC Field VP


Mostly (in Labs) it is predominantly in conformation lines and pointing lines out of the midwest. So far, the carriers with "field" lines are all pointing lines and are not from "A list" field trial breedings (FC AFC type breedings).

However, with everyone contributing with their results (more and more field folks are doing the PRA test) I believe a trend will become very clear.

I know of only ONE affected dog that is by an "A List" field trial dog and to my knowledge, her paternity has not been DNA verified. I do not know if her sire was tested and came back a carrier (he passed away some years back).

WRL


----------



## Guest

Melanie Foster said:


> The form that is showing up in the field lines is prcd-PRA


Oops, to clarify, obviously I was referring to Goldens. I was just trying to clear up the semantics between PRA used in a general sense vs the specific types.

WRL answered your question more directly.


----------



## Aussie

Adderslot Star Spangled Yank (Ebonstar Lean Mac x Watermarks KD) DOB 21st June 2005

PRA Normal 

RD/OSD Normal

Eyes cleared annually


----------



## mwk56

Critter Creek Muddy Waters, MH
PRA clear
RD clear

scans of his clearances on his web page
www.crittercreeklabradors.com/critter_photos_muddy.tml


----------



## Pattie

*RIVERBENZ PASTA PRIMAVERA JH, WC *​ 
Out of Riverbenz Rebel’s Rollingrock MH - HRCH Yahweh Blessed Isabella MH
PRA: Normal​ 
All clearances posted on OFA.​


----------



## Richard McCullough

Here is the one for Max; Clear
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1329498#animal


----------



## Rainmaker

Rainmaker's Hot Cajun Gumbo, JH, PRA clear. http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/v...sp?DogNo=88146

Rainmakers Chilian Red, JH, PRA clear. http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/v...sp?DogNo=86537

TNT Cherry Bomb Delight, JH, PRA clear. http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/v...sp?DogNo=98072


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Debbie wrote:


> The reason I ask, is that NORCAL GRC is considering offering a 'clinic' to test for *PRA and Pigmentary Uveitis* to save costs for the owners by taking advantage of group submissions.


Deb, as a Golden club, you can consider doing a "mass collection" for the OFA DNA repository. For Goldens, GRF will provide collection supplies (tubes, syringes, etc) & GRF pays the $20 fee to OFA for all Golden participants. Club provides vet tech & shipping. Our GRC offered this service free to participants ... the club absorbed costs of vet tech & shipping.

Labs could donate to OFA, too, but they will have to pay their own costs.

The value of the OFA repository: Owners can withdraw a DNA sample in the future if a new DNA test becomes available. Meanwhile the DNA is also available to researchers. With Goldens, the GRCA determines which research studies will be able to withdraw DNA samples. Blood is better for this than swabs since more DNA material is yielded from blood samples. 

There is no "storage fee", just the initial $20 fee for putting the sample into the repository. OFA then issues you a certificate with the dog's DNA ID #.

It would be wonderful if LRC could start some sort of program like the one GRF provides. Meanwhile, interested Lab owners could take advantage of such clinics when they are offered by Golden clubs (even though they will have to pay their own fees). Lab or field trial clubs could offer this at their annual health clinics or club events. Our rather small Golden club (37 members) collected 83 samples in January at our annual eye/heart clinic. I think that there are probably at least 30 Golden clubs in the country (haven't counted!) which could mean about 2500 samples a year going into the DNA repository. 

If we register 30,000 Goldens in a year, 2500 samples is close to 10% ... but WRT the responsible breeders' population, the %-age would actually be higher since many of the AKC registrations are not from those breeders.

I believe that Goldens now have the largest DNA repository, and were the first breed to have DNA withdrawn for research.

Since Labs are an even larger breed in #s, this could be good preparation for any genetic disease that should become evident in the future, and for research that can lead to DNA tests for some diseases that we already know about ... for example, the RD forms in Labs that do not yet have DNA tests available.


----------



## WRL

Wind River's Almond Rocha ( CFC HRCH Gunner, Flight Interceptor SH x Stoneridge's Ms Abrakadabra MH)

PRA Clear


----------



## LavenderLabs

How much are the PRA and Rd test??? I will order Ty's test as soon as I get him.


----------



## WRL

Chasidy Lavender said:


> How much are the PRA and Rd test??? I will order Ty's test as soon as I get him.



Why?........

WRL


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

WRL said:


> Why?........
> 
> WRL


LOL! Have to agree with Lee on that.

Won't matter if the pup is PRA & RD clear if the hips or elbows don't turn out. So, it makes great sense to do the hips/elbows first, then move onto the DNA testing. If the hips/elbows don't turn out, you'll never need to do the DNA tests for breeding purposes.

Since the eye diseases don't usually begin to have effect until later than 2 years of age, if the pup is really look promising in training, then you might want to make sure he is not affected with any eye disease that might interfere with his training as he moves forward. Again, since you won't know that for a while until he begins some serious training. Since "carriers" do not manifest the disease, and can still be bred, unless you have some reason to think your pup might be "affected", spending the money for these tests early in life is not cost-effective.

OTOH, EIC might be something that would impact the pup early on, so that might be one of the tests that you might want to do earlier. Same for CNM. If you can find out now that a pup is physically unsuited for a heavy working schedule, then it makes sense to get these answers early.


----------



## Rainmaker

Ditto Gerry. This pup's sire is EIC/CNM clear so that's not even an issue yet. Do CERF, then OFA then worry about the genetic tests that pertain to breeding only. I wouldn't spend hundreds doing genetic tests on a pup if I was confident they weren't affected.


----------



## Guest

Gerry Clinchy said:


> LOL! Have to agree with Lee on that.
> 
> Won't matter if the pup is PRA & RD clear if the hips or elbows don't turn out. So, it makes great sense to do the hips/elbows first, then move onto the DNA testing. If the hips/elbows don't turn out, you'll never need to do the DNA tests for breeding purposes.
> 
> Since the eye diseases don't usually begin to have effect until later than 2 years of age, if the pup is really look promising in training, then you might want to make sure he is not affected with any eye disease that might interfere with his training as he moves forward. Again, since you won't know that for a while until he begins some serious training. Since "carriers" do not manifest the disease, and can still be bred, unless you have some reason to think your pup might be "affected", spending the money for these tests early in life is not cost-effective.
> 
> OTOH, EIC might be something that would impact the pup early on, so that might be one of the tests that you might want to do earlier. Same for CNM. If you can find out now that a pup is physically unsuited for a heavy working schedule, then it makes sense to get these answers early.


Since it's already gone off topic, Gerry, have any other Goldens been reported as having gone blind from prcd-PRA?


----------



## WRL

Gerry Clinchy said:


> LOL! Have to agree with Lee on that.
> 
> Won't matter if the pup is PRA & RD clear if the hips or elbows don't turn out. So, it makes great sense to do the hips/elbows first, then move onto the DNA testing. If the hips/elbows don't turn out, you'll never need to do the DNA tests for breeding purposes.
> 
> Since the eye diseases don't usually begin to have effect until later than 2 years of age, if the pup is really look promising in training, then you might want to make sure he is not affected with any eye disease that might interfere with his training as he moves forward. Again, since you won't know that for a while until he begins some serious training. Since "carriers" do not manifest the disease, and can still be bred, unless you have some reason to think your pup might be "affected", spending the money for these tests early in life is not cost-effective.
> 
> OTOH, EIC might be something that would impact the pup early on, so that might be one of the tests that you might want to do earlier. Same for CNM. If you can find out now that a pup is physically unsuited for a heavy working schedule, then it makes sense to get these answers early.


I'd do CERF NOW (asap). Then re-do CERF after 2 years of age (if there are NO issues between the 8 weeks and 2 years old). THEN do OFA x-rays and then go from there.

WRL


----------



## Guest

WRL said:


> I'd do CERF NOW (asap). Then re-do CERF after 2 years of age (if there are NO issues between the 8 weeks and 2 years old). THEN do OFA x-rays and then go from there.
> 
> WRL


Unless he's going to be a stud dog in the future in which case you should have him collected now.


----------



## WRL

Melanie Foster said:


> Unless he's going to be a stud dog in the future in which case you should have him collected now.


In that case, the poster should then be directed to the "Stud dog Responsibility" thread.

WRL


----------



## ErinsEdge

I don't even send the papers in anymore until I know they are a keeper. I don't know what the rush is to find a name for the papers before you even get a puppy. Why waste the name, that is, if it's a good one.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Melanie Foster said:


> Since it's already gone off topic, Gerry, have any other Goldens been reported as having gone blind from prcd-PRA?


A few have been collected to the point they couldn't see a feed bowl at their feet.....

/Paul


----------



## windycanyon

WRL said:


> I'd do CERF NOW (asap). Then re-do CERF after 2 years of age (if there are NO issues between the 8 weeks and 2 years old). THEN do OFA x-rays and then go from there.
> 
> WRL


The recommendation by Aguirre, et al, is to CERF as a baby, again at ~6-12 mos, and annually after that if the lines are at risk for RD. There is another fold that can show up after the puppy check and before 18 mos or so according to the journal article I talked about awhile back (cited below). It was found the hard way by Seeing Eye. The pups CERFd free of folds at or before 10 wks, but some had geographic folds when they returned to the school for formal training at 18 mos or so. 
Here is the reference: Holle DM, Stankovics M, Sarna C, and Aguirre GD. "The Geographic form of retinal dysplasia in dogs is not always a congenital abnormality". Veterinary Ophthamology (1999) 2, 61-66.


----------



## WRL

windycanyon said:


> The recommendation by Aguirre, et al, is to CERF as a baby, again at ~6-12 mos, and annually after that if the lines are at risk for RD. There is another fold that can show up after the puppy check and before 18 mos or so according to the journal article I talked about awhile back (cited below). It was found the hard way by Seeing Eye. The pups CERFd free of folds at or before 10 wks, but some had geographic folds when they returned to the school for formal training at 18 mos or so.
> Here is the reference: Holle DM, Stankovics M, Sarna C, and Aguirre GD. "The Geographic form of retinal dysplasia in dogs is not always a congenital abnormality". Veterinary Ophthamology (1999) 2, 61-66.


Right. But those folds don't disappear.

So do the CERF as a baby (8 weeks) then again at 2 years old (basically before you invest in OFA X-ray $$).

WRL


----------



## LavenderLabs

Ty has has a appointment for Thursday to get his eyes Cerf'd. I'm sure it will turn out good. But then again I thought Flirt would to and she turned out to be RD affected.


----------



## North Mountain

Chas,

Go to the Optigen website, they have a price list. Fairly expensive compared to EIC or CERF testing.


----------



## LavenderLabs

North Mountain said:


> Chas,
> 
> Go to the Optigen website, they have a price list. Fairly expensive compared to EIC or CERF testing.


Laura You Are The BEST. thank you for being Nice and answering my question.....


----------



## ErinsEdge

PRA is like $200 unless you get it done on sale. I would just do CERF at this time because PRA carriers can still be bred to clears and you need to worry about hips and elbows passing. Why spend money when you don't know if the dog is even going to be breeding material. How many pups have you sold in the last couple of years before they are even ready to do the other certs? CERF is the cheapest cert and can be done right away


----------



## windycanyon

WRL said:


> Right. But those folds don't disappear.
> 
> So do the CERF as a baby (8 weeks) then again at 2 years old (basically before you invest in OFA X-ray $$).
> 
> WRL


We're on the same wavelength-- I'd much rather wash a dog out at 1 yo vs 2yo however (before I get terribly attached and have already spent a bundle on obed classes, not to mention $70 entries on JH, etc). I have access to several CERF clinics here for ~$22 a dog, so it makes more sense to me to do it annually along w/ the other dogs.


----------



## LavenderLabs

windycanyon said:


> We're on the same wavelength-- I'd much rather wash a dog out at 1 yo vs 2yo however (before I get terribly attached and have already spent a bundle on obed classes, not to mention $70 entries on JH, etc). I have access to several CERF clinics here for ~$22 a dog, so it makes more sense to me to do it annually along w/ the other dogs.


WOw Thata Cheap. I remember paying 32 dollars about 2 years ago, then went to the same vet, which is the only vet around here that can cerf and I paid 42.50 when i went and had Flirt done a couple weeks ago.


----------



## WRL

Chasidy Lavender said:


> Ty has has a appointment for Thursday to get his eyes Cerf'd. I'm sure it will turn out good. But then again I thought Flirt would to and she turned out to be RD affected.


Chas,

Your question was answered a week ago on another thread. I posted the website for you on that thread.

Hey, if you want to spend $400-500 BEFORE he even gets old enough for OFA pre-lims then go for it. 

I would RECOMMEND the CERF exam right away and then worry about him being a CARRIER for other stuff later. Because EVEN IF he is clear on everything, if his hips or elbows are bad, it won't matter if he is a carrier.

WRL


----------



## LavenderLabs

WRL said:


> Chas,
> 
> Your question was answered a week ago on another thread. I posted the website for you on that thread.
> 
> Hey, if you want to spend $400-500 BEFORE he even gets old enough for OFA pre-lims then go for it.
> 
> I would RECOMMEND the CERF exam right away and then worry about him being a CARRIER for other stuff later. Because EVEN IF he is clear on everything, if his hips or elbows are bad, it won't matter if he is a carrier.
> 
> WRL


I thought thats what I said here. I'm getting Ty cerf'd on thursday. But thank you, I'm not going to worry about PRA and the RD test at this time. Cant wait for puppy breath :0)


----------



## WRL

Chasidy Lavender said:


> How much are the PRA and Rd test??? I will order Ty's test as soon as I get him.



Nope. This is what you said.

Then your post above (couple posts above this one, which you have edited) said that your "question" did not get answered. When the original question was asked (6 days ago on your "Eye Test" post) I posted Optigen's website. I bumped it up about 30 minutes ago but now I see that since I bumped it, you have deleted that post.

WRL


----------



## windycanyon

Chasidy Lavender said:


> WOw Thata Cheap. I remember paying 32 dollars about 2 years ago, then went to the same vet, which is the only vet around here that can cerf and I paid 42.50 when i went and had Flirt done a couple weeks ago.


It's ~$38/dog at the doc's office for me currently. Look for clinics, and you'll find they will be MUCH cheaper ($20-25 around here at shows or club clinics) because the club hosting the clinic acts as the doc's staff that day-- usually at their own location so the overhead is suddenly out of the picture. I personally filled out all 61 CERF forms last month for my club's clinic. It was ~20+ volunteered hours on my part to organize it, but you maybe can understand why we do it. Makes others very happy...


----------



## drbobsd

FC Blackwater's Last Resort "Finn"

PRA Normal\clear Results have been sent to OFA should be up in next week or two.

http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1353394#animal


----------



## Bruce MacPherson

Rough Waters Blew By You. PRA Normal


----------



## Pattie

Optigen Discount Days coming up in June.

http://www.optigen.com/opt9_discountdays.html

This is a great savings. I used this last year to do my girl. You do not have to use it right away either. Just purchase it during the time frame to get the savings. You can send in the swabs any time.

Pattie


----------



## Pleasantpine

Pleasant Pine;s Hidden Treasure, SH, WCX
Optigen A - PRA clear

FC/AFC Land Ahoy x Peakebrooke's Tiger's Eye, QAA


----------



## weathered

F.CH Calm Be Fore The Storm
EIC- clear
CNM- clear
PRA- clear (sire now tested:carrier)


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I have a website for Chessies that includes a pedigree database. The pedigrees include all health clearances, including ones like PRA, EIC, etc. One can search the database and get a list of all dogs with EIC clearances, for instance, or an OFA number, or a particular title. The list of names then has links off it to pedigrees, litters, half-sibs, and so forth. 

Would a database of this type be of interest to other retriever breeds? I am thinking about including similar databases for other retriever breeds to the site and broadening the audience somewhat, as the informational pages apply to almost all breeds, but retrievers, especially. 

Informational pages cover basic genetic principles, individual pages for health topics, links and forms for obtaining health clearances, and so forth. Still, I think most people use the site just for the database, lol!

Lisa


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

ErinsEdge said:


> PRA is like $200 unless you get it done on sale. I would just do CERF at this time because PRA carriers can still be bred to clears and you need to worry about hips and elbows passing. Why spend money when you don't know if the dog is even going to be breeding material. How many pups have you sold in the last couple of years before they are even ready to do the other certs? CERF is the cheapest cert and can be done right away


The tests are much cheaper done at a "20/20 Clinic" and when you do more than one test, at such clinics you get a *45% discount* on each test! We have had Labs participate in the past doing the RD and prcd-PRA tests. That brings the cost of the prcd-PRA test (usually $195) to just a bit over $100. The RD/OS test normally $160, comes out at just under $100. Using the clinic is close to getting a "two-fer".

Anyone in the* Atlanta area* can take advantage of this at the GRCA National Specialty clinic! We can take *all breeds* for our DNA-testing clinic. And the blood draw and shipping are also free at the GRCA clinic. (Breeds other than Goldens can NOT be sent direct to Optigen & get the clinic discount ... however, there is a convoluted way to do that. If interested, contact me direct at [email protected]).

If you are interested in sending a DNA sample to the OFA DNA repository, this can also be done. For this, you will have to pay a $20 fee to OFA. The fee for Goldens is paid by The Golden Retriever Foundation. 

Blood draws will be done at the Fied Trial Welcome Banquet and for 2 days at the show site, between 10 AM - 3 PM. You can find more detailed information on this on the RTF "Event Forum".

Like WRL, I don't do the DNA testing until AFTER hips and elbows. I do physical eye exams and heart exams earlier when clinics are available.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Lisa Van Loo said:


> I have a website for Chessies that includes a pedigree database. The pedigrees include all health clearances, including ones like PRA, EIC, etc. One can search the database and get a list of all dogs with EIC clearances, for instance, or an OFA number, or a particular title. The list of names then has links off it to pedigrees, litters, half-sibs, and so forth.
> 
> Would a database of this type be of interest to other retriever breeds? I am thinking about including similar databases for other retriever breeds to the site and broadening the audience somewhat, as the informational pages apply to almost all breeds, but retrievers, especially.
> 
> Lisa, this sounds like a great database! Golden people are pretty addicted to www.k9data.com. The problem is that it was not meant to be a health database, so one cannot search by health clearances.
> 
> There is now a database for Golden DNA testing, www.GoldenDNA.org, which is free for listing results or using. Unfortunately, for prcd-PRA, for example, we only have about 1/3 of the dogs tested who are listed there. The owners of the dogs tested must take the initiative to publish the results, since Optigen will not do so.
> 
> Informational pages cover basic genetic principles, individual pages for health topics, links and forms for obtaining health clearances, and so forth. Still, I think most people use the site just for the database, lol!
> 
> Lisa


I urge all Golden owners who have done DNA testing on their dogs to visit www.GoldenDNA.org and take advantage of the free service of recording their dogs' DNA test results. Listings are welcome for ALL DNA tests available for Goldens: prcd-PRA, GR_PRA1, and Ichthyosis.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Just a reminder about the 20/20 clinic at the GRCA National Specialty in GA. there are field trials just before & just after the GRCA Goldens only trial, which runs Mon, Tues, & Wed. 

DNA testing will take place just before the Field Trial Welcome banquet on Monday night, 9/26.

All breeds can participate in the clinic. Blood draws & shipping are at no charge. 

You order your tests online in advance & bring your order form with you to be included in the shipment.

No specific appointment is needed, HOWEVER you do need to contact me to get on the Master list that goes with the shipment. Remember if you do both RD/OS and prcd-PRA you get a 45% discount on BOTH tests.

Just email me directly ... easier for me than PMs!
[email protected]


----------



## rstracke

Zoe's Got Game:

PRA (prcd): Clear Optigen Accession #: 11-126


----------



## Richard McCullough

Rick's Rooster Smasher of DRL, PRA Normal/Clear


----------



## ErinsEdge

*September 21, 2011 through October 02, 2011 - Fall Discount Days* 
OptiGen's Fall Discount Days promotion....online entries need to be made during this week using the code pups11.


----------



## WRL

Wind River's Enlightened One MH (2x NAFC "Ram" x Ebonstar Wind River's Water Bug MH)-- PRA Clear

Bank Robber II (FC AFC Creek Robber x Wind River's Autumn Breeze MH***)-- PRA Clear


----------



## kona's mom

HR U-CH Fish Dog's Playing in the Kona Surf SH- PRA Clear


----------



## Angie B

Tioga's Southern Gal JH-clear
Tioga's Backstreet Woman-clear
Tioga's Big Ponzi, (CBR)-clear
Thundermyst at Tioga-clear
Oasis Front Page News-clear
Tioga's Rosa Amarilla-carrier

Angie


----------



## WRL

Angie, what's the pedigree on Rosa? Is she conformation bred?

WRL


----------



## FOM

WRL said:


> Angie, what's the pedigree on Rosa? Is she conformation bred?
> 
> WRL


http://www.tiogaretrievers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Amys-pedigree-001.jpg


----------



## ErinsEdge

Candlewoods Candy Kisses is all field. QAA Harley daughter times FC/AFC Dust Commander


----------



## WRL

FOM said:


> http://www.tiogaretrievers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Amys-pedigree-001.jpg


Thanks Lainee. That's what I thought.

WRL


----------



## Angie B

WRL said:


> Angie, what's the pedigree on Rosa? Is she conformation bred?
> 
> WRL


Yes she is with field back 4 generations on her mother's side. Oasis Labrador's foundation bitch was optigen B. 

Angie


----------



## Pattie

Optigen having another savings:

http://www.optigen.com/opt11_calendar.taf

*January 02, 2012 through January 16, 2012 - Winter Discount Days*
OptiGen will be offering our Winter Discount Days for online entries starting January 2nd through January 16th. Entries need to be made during that time using the code Happy2012 for the maximum discount of 25%. Clients will have up to 30 days from the date of their online request to get samples to OptiGen for testing. For more information, please contact Becky at 607-257-0301 or email [email protected]. Happy New Year!

This is a great time to get your dogs tested.
Pattie


----------



## Erin Lynes

Thanks for posting Pattie, I was just going to ask if anyone had the scoop on 'sale days'. Perfect timing


----------



## Simpsonm

what is the process to get your dog PRA certified?Is there a minimum age to have dog tested?


----------



## Erin Lynes

It is a simple DNA test and can be done at any age. You send in a cheek swab or blood sample to Optigen, and they send you back the result, usually within a week or two. www.optigen.com


----------



## Richard McCullough

I did my new pup at 4 months age, and his CERF was right after the PRA results


----------



## Simpsonm

Thanks,do you get a kit from optigen?


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

You do not need a "kit" to submit to Optigen. Sterile swabs must be used for swab submissions. Those are available in many locations like vets, human doctors, human pharmacies, human hospitals. Same for blood samples. Tube is a "standard" one used by vets for a lot of other testing.

You just fill out the order form online; pay by credit card ... and send off your sample to them.

Discount days coming up Jan. 2-16 ... 20% discount on all tests; and additional 25% discount if you do more than one Optigen test. Labs have two ... prcd-PRA and RD/OS. 

You must order your test during the discount days period. You have 30 days to get the sample to them.

Gerry


----------



## Simpsonm

Thanks for the info Gerry,I appreciate it
MIke


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Mike, my vet charges $15 for the blood draw. Then it costs $5.25 to ship in the smallest Priority Mail Flat Rate Box. This is a good time to do the blood testing since no special precautions about the blood getting too warm during shipping.

We have also learned that Optigen has been storing DNA on all submissions ... until they run out of storage space. So, if next year there is a new DNA test for Labs they can do the new test; or send the DNA to whichever laboratory is doing the test. Saves you another trip to the vet.

Would also encourage Lab people to send DNA samples on all their dogs to OFA's CHIC DNA repository. Among Goldens, The Golden Retriever Foundation holds "clinics" at our National Specialties (and local clubs as well). The OFA has a $20 fee for this service, and GRF pays that fee for Goldens. As a result of these efforts, Goldens have the largest # of DNA samples preserved with OFA. It could eventually mean a "head start" on DNA research for future genetic problems. The program has been well-supported by Golden people across the Board.

Many advantages to this: OFA releases this DNA to researchers who may be developing new DNA tests. Also, this DNA can also be "withdrawn" by an owner (or his legal assigns later) if new DNA tests become available. As far as I know there is no time limit on how long OFA will store this DNA. Such DNA storage could ultimately be of use in finding the DNA tests for those forms of PRA (as an example) for which there is no test yet.

Perhaps there is some Labrador "entity" that could do the same for Labs? Something like our Golden clinics could be held at things like the National Am, National Open, Master National?


----------



## omathews

that would be good


----------



## LabFan

Jim Pickering said:


> One more to add to the list.
> http://www.offa.org/results.html?all=Kpr's+Wet+Willie
> 
> If one is going to draw blood for the prcd/PRA DNA test why not also do the other two eye related DNA tests offered by Optigen? Certainly the Retinal Dysplasia/OculoSkeletal Dysplasia (RD/OSD) test or has dwarfism been eliminated from Labrador Retrievers.


No, dwarfism as not been eliminated. I know of a breeding last year that produced it.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

LabFan said:


> No, dwarfism as not been eliminated. I know of a breeding last year that produced it.


I believe that the RD/OS test was available in 2010. Our Optigen clinic back then had a couple of requests for that test.


----------



## browndoggirls

here are my girls . . . 

hope . . . http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1411691#animal
faith . . . http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1411692#animal


----------



## chessielvr

HRCH CPR Wind River SST MH (MPR Rattlinridge's Bronco Bill MH X Stoneridge's Ms. Abrakadabra MH) PRA Clear/Normal


----------



## windycanyon

chessielvr said:


> HRCH CPR Wind River SST MH (MPR Rattlinridge's Bronco Bill MH X Stoneridge's Ms. Abrakadabra MH) PRA Clear/Normal


And despite that silly screen name, Jet *is* a Labrador! Just sayin...


----------



## torg

HRK Rooster Smasher of TGK PRA normal/clear


----------



## firehouselabs

Fenloch Ffynongain Stout "Finn" - Carrier PRA, RD/OSD Clear
Fenloch Downton Abbey "Abbey" - Carrier PRA, RD/OSD Clear
(Levenghyl Ffynongain Jackson of Willinghurst (clear)"Todd" ex. SHR Firehouses Brit Bucket Brigade (carrier) "Molly" )

Firehouselabs Money To Burn "Dollar" - Clear PRA, RD/OSD Clear (FC AFC CAFC Money Talks II ex River Creek's Foxy Paige)

Firehouselabs Whitewater Res-Q "Fish" - Clear PRA, RD/OSD Clear (FC Fish River's Out Of The Park ex Taylorslab Fear This QAA)


----------



## Pattie

Optigen is having another sale in May.
http://www.optigen.com/opt11_calendar.taf

*May 07, 2012 through May 20, 2012 - Spring Discount Days
*OptiGen will be offering our Spring Discount Days for online entries starting May 7th through May 20th. Entries need to be made during that time using the code maydays12 for the maximum discount of 25%. Clients will have up to 30 days from the date of their online request to get samples to OptiGen for testing. For more information, please contact Becky at 607-257-0301 or email [email protected]. Happy Spring!

Pattie


----------



## trinitylabs

HRCH UH Trinity's Riptide Ryder MH CGC - 1 Master National Pass

Rip's 5 Generation 
Interactive Pedigree

Rip's Health Clearances


----------



## trinitylabs

You can add your dog to the OFA website by sending their application for genetic tests in with a copy of the results. Of course there is a small fee, last time I sent them in it was just $10 and that is not bad. I do this with PRA, RD/OSD, Narcolepsy, CNM and EIC; that way there is a definite way for anyone interested can check the database and see all the health clearances in one place.


----------



## CDaniel

*Four Rivers Trupoint Express - prcd-PRA Normal/Clear *- Optigen Accession #12-4143

Sire: QAA CPR Shoal Creeks Stormin' Norman MH (GMPR MHR Riks Risky Raider X Lady Chasity of Windy Hill SH (out of CNFC Call Me Mr Independence)) 
Dam: CPR TPK's Top Notch Tracer (GMPR Cashzinger's Cattail Corky X CPR HPK's Gypsy Woman)


----------



## weathered

August 18, 2012 through September 04, 2012 - SUMMER DISCOUNT DAYS (OPEN TO ALL!) 
OptiGen will be offering our Summer Discount Days for online entries starting August 18th through September 3rd. Entries need to be made during that time using the code SPLASH812 for the maximum discount of 25%. Clients will have up to 30 days from the date of their online request to get samples to OptiGen for testing. For more information, please contact Becky at 607-257-0301 or email [email protected].


----------



## Patti Benton

That is how I did my testing. I used one of the clinic codes. It sure saved a lot of money.


----------



## Coxlabs

trinity is that $10 per for each clearance or $10 for all of it at one time


----------



## bmountain

Looking in to the testing proceedure


----------



## browndoggirls

Dreammeyer's Hope of the Sumitt - http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1411691#animal
Dreammeyer's Faith at the Summit - http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1411692#animal
Lzl's Laoded Gun - NORMAL/CLEAR (just got the results!)


----------



## Pattie

Another sales coming up.
*http://www.optigen.com/opt11_calendar.taf*

*January 04, 2013 through January 14, 2013 - Winter Discount Days 2013*
OptiGen will be offering our Winter Discount Days for online entries starting January 4th-January 14th. Entries need to be made during that time using the code happy2013 for the maximum discount of 25%. Clients will have up to 30 days from the date of their online request to get samples to OptiGen for testing. For more information, please contact Becky or Darlene at 607-257-0301 or email [email protected] or [email protected]. Have a Happy Holiday and a Happy New Year!

*Breed:* ALL BREEDS
*Location:* 767 Warren Road Suite 300, Ithaca, NY 14850
*Contact:* Becky Iddings or Darlene Wychick
*Email:* [email protected]
*Phone:* 607 257 0301

Pattie


----------



## Osmosis

Porter is PRA Normal/Clear

2x5 GMPR The CPTN's Sierra Shadow Ale, MH, QAA 
SR 058406/01
Optigen Accession #13-9684

WWW.Chocolatelabstud.com


----------



## Pattie

Hi
http://www.optigen.com/opt11_calendar.taf

Discount days advertised again.
*September 23, 2013	through October 07, 2013	- September Discount Days
* Discount Days are back! Enter requests online between the 23rd of September through the 7th of October using the code Dogdays913 for a total of 25% off the cost of testing. This code is valid for online entry this timeframe only, however you may take up to 30 days from the date of entry to get your shipments to OptiGen. For more information please contact our office at

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact our office.
*Breed:* All Breeds
*Location:*
*Contact:* Becky Iddings or Darlene Wychick
*Email:* 

[email protected]
*Phone:* 607 257 0301

Pattie


----------



## TonyRodgz

Premier's Carbon Star by:
The Era of Zeus MH (NFC Patton x Ivy QAA) x Buck Creek Lexus by Widgeon JH (NAFC Carbon x Splash QAA)
PRA: Normal/Clear
RD/OSD: Normal
NARC: Normal

http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1552448#animal


----------



## DMA

Rattlinridge Gunsmoke "Dillon". PRA Normal


----------



## Rainmaker

Rainmaker's Southern Gamble "Wager", (Grady x Kaney Bayou Perfect Ten, MH) PRA normal. RD/OSD normal.


----------



## Buster Brown

Folks I have experienced the heartbreak of a dog with PRA. I can say you must check the parents. I invested 2.5 years in a dog, Buster, and got him thru Juniors, Seniors and 3 passes of the MH and I started noticing he was having problems that I felt were behavioral. At fisrt I didn't understand what was going on but as time wore on I began to realize he was having some trouble seeing. I took him to a vet that specialized in eyes and she said she could definitely see something in his eyes and said he definitely was having severe trouble seeing. This was quite a shock to me but then I immediately understood the problems I was having with him. All the issues became clear. We did a blood test and the test results came back negative with the statement that he was a carrier of the PRA gene. I am sure that the negative result was incorrect. I guess even an infallible test gets it wrong some percentage because I know they got it wrong. He is mostly blind now and continues to get progressively blinder. He can see fairly reliably out maybe 10 yards...I think. At times he bumps into things, mostly in low light sitations. His hunt test career has been over since this problem came up. Man what a nice dog he was until this came up. Passed every test he ran and was running and passing his 3rd master series by the time he was 2. Some people might have put him down knowing his prognosis. I did not. I have been through several dogs that I took to the master level of hunt tests yet he still remains my favorite, He sleeps in the bed most times and goes everywhere with me.

With this all being said I recommend everyone to demand a negative PRA test and CERF on any pup they will be getting if you don't want your hard time wasted and your heart broke.


----------



## weathered

So sorry about your dog. Did the opthomologist say it was PRA when looking at his eyes? If so, you could likely call the testing lab (Optigen I'm assuming) and have him retested (at no additional cost), given the info from the doctor. Make sure you chose the correct type of PRA to test for. The prcd type is the most common type in Labs, and the one generally tested for. Labs can however be affected by other types of PRA, but from what I've read it's pretty rare. Carriers of any type should have no symptoms and can be bred, but only to a dog tested clear/non-carrier.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Buster Brown, I would say much the same as Weathered. Prcd-PRA is known in Labs. It is entirely correct that the test was accurate, but there is some other mutation causing PRA in Labs which does not have a DNA test yet. In Goldens we have that, and 2 other forms of PRA we can test for; and there is at least one more form.

Optigen tests dogs who are physically diagnosed by a ACVO (board certified veterinary opthmalogist) at no charge. Their website carries a lot of information about the types of PRA that occur in various breeds. I believe (but am not certain) that when they test a physically affected dog, they may use all the PRA tests that they have available ... since some types of PRA occur in many breeds, i.e. over 20 breeds carry the Prcd-PRA gene mutation ... the same mutation in all those many breeds. 

The prcd-PRA test was first developed based on an affected Lab owned by The Seeing Eye. It was not identified in Goldens until 2007. While Labs and Goldens share some ancestors (way back in pedigrees), not all the breeds that can have the prcd-PRA mutation can necessarily be that closely connected to each other.

It is also not clear exactly when the signs of PRA can be detected in a dog. The vision might be obviously deficient until they are 5 or 6 years old. Right now two Goldens are being monitored who were dx'd by DNA test as being affected. They are around 6 years old now, and don't show obvious signs of the disease. One of these, however, did have an electroretinograph at maybe around 2 or 3, and that test did indicate the signs of the disease. All of us should be very grateful to those owners for their diligence in contributing to our knowledge about the progression of the disease.

While it is a heartbreaker to have such a nice dog have such a serious disease, at least PRA is one of the diseases that does not cause the dog pain. My friend owns a 10 yr old Golden who is now, for all practical purposes, totally blind from PRA. She still likes to retrieve bumpers ... she listens for the bumper to fall and then uses her nose to find it! She is happy as a pig in mud. She brought her out to a recent agility trial to "meet and greet" ... and you would not have known she is blind. Dogs are much better at adjusting than humans to this loss of vision. They live in their moment, and enjoy every moment. We could probably learn a lot from their attitude! Keep your dog safe, and enjoy every wonderful moment you will have.


----------



## Buster Brown

weathered said:


> So sorry about your dog. Did the opthomologist say it was PRA when looking at his eyes? If so, you could likely call the testing lab (Optigen I'm assuming) and have him retested (at no additional cost), given the info from the doctor. Make sure you chose the correct type of PRA to test for. The prcd type is the most common type in Labs, and the one generally tested for. Labs can however be affected by other types of PRA, but from what I've read it's pretty rare. Carriers of any type should have no symptoms and can be bred, but only to a dog tested clear/non-carrier.


I am not sure that she ( DR. Morgan, Knoxville, TN) knew for sure exactly what was wrong. She stated she knew some gray matter was back in there (whatever that means) and she wanted to do a blood test for PRA. Yes she is a canine opthamologist. I have seen her since getting my other dogs checked and CERFed. She has asked me to bring him back to look at him but it is a 3 hour drive and I see no reason to take him back. The prognosis will not change. 

Buster is now 7. He barely sees but uses his other senses very keenly. I have noticed his irises seem to bee a yellowish brown color. The pupils seem to remain the same size most times, raely dialated or contracted, and one pupil will often not match the other. Not like any of the other dogs. He does not move his eyes much and I know he does not see very far. 

He will still retrieve a mark from as far as 40 or 50 yards if he hears the bird boy he looks at him but never (even if the bird boy is at 10 yards) follows the bird thrown. But he will swing his head when he hears the bird or bumper hit. I dove hunted him this past season and he did fine. He doesn't retrieve as promptly as any of my master hunters but he can dig a bird out in deep cover as good or better than any of them. Sometimes I have to whistle to remind him where I am when he is on his way back.

It is sometimes pretty hard to tell he is blind. I had a friend tell me that he thinks the dog sees just fine. 

He relies on his other senses to take up where his eyesight falls off. 

He's happy and treated pretty decent now that he's retired. In fact as I write this he is laying in the living room by the fire. I like to tell people he is happy because he doesn't know he's not supposed to be blind.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Buster Brown, it would be worth having him examined each year. There are often "clinics" run by local clubs where you can have that done by an ACVO for around $35. 

The reason for continuing the exams is to see if the exact diagnosis can be made. Maybe it is not PRA, but it could be something else ... might be inherited; or might not be. Documenting what happens with your dog, whatever it is, may help someone else's dog in the future.


----------



## Renee P.

Buster Brown, I have a dog with PRA, I feel your heartbreak. I don't think it is a hard diagnosis for a vet to make. My regular vet could see that the retinas were deteriorating and referred me to the animal ophthalmologist. I bring my dog in regularly for eye checks, as PRA can lead to inflammation and painful cataracts. My dog has also developed glaucoma, a very painful disease if left untreated. If you are not taking your dog back to the animal ophthalmologist, I hope your local vet is taking care of your dog's eyes and the potential complications of his eye disease.

PRA is not an easy disease for dogs.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

mitty said:


> Buster Brown, I have a dog with PRA, I feel your heartbreak. I don't think it is a hard diagnosis for a vet to make. My regular vet could see that the retinas were deteriorating and referred me to the animal ophthalmologist. I bring my dog in regularly for eye checks, as PRA can lead to inflammation and painful cataracts. My dog has also developed glaucoma, a very painful disease if left untreated. If you are not taking your dog back to the animal ophthalmologist, I hope your local vet is taking care of your dog's eyes and the potential complications of his eye disease.
> 
> PRA is not an easy disease for dogs.


The disease must take a different course in Labs v. Goldens. We have been told by the ACVOs that in Goldens the disease does NOT cause pain or inflammation. Yes, cataract formation is a sequelae (different, though, from our Goldens' inherited juv cataracts). Poodles were the first breed that I knew of to have a serious problem with PRA (back in the mid 70s, it had begun to turn up). The Poodles turned out to be greatly helped by the prcd-PRA test, though it appears they also have some other form as well, not yet testable. However, prcd-PRA appears to be the form which was responsible for most of their PRA.

However, there is another disease in Goldens known as pigmentary uveitis or "Golden Retriever Uveitis" which is known to lead to glaucoma, and can be very painful to the dog along the way. When dx'd early enough certain meds will slow down or stop the progression of the disease. I've been told that these meds don't work on all dogs, though. I do know of dogs who have had to have the affected eye removed as the only recourse. Have not heard of cataracts being painful, but the glaucoma is. This is all pertaining to Goldens, not Labs. 

A good friend has a Golden blind from prcd-PRA. The dog is 12-1/2 now, though blind, she is happy and healthy. She does not have much cataract formation, and if you met her you might even have a hard time telling she was totally blind. She still retrieves bumpers in the yard ... waiting to hear them hit the ground and then running to the area and using her nose to find them!


----------



## Renee P.

Gerry Clinchy said:


> The disease must take a different course in Labs v. Goldens. We have been told by the ACVOs that in Goldens the disease does NOT cause pain or inflammation. Yes, cataract formation is a sequelae (different, though, from our Goldens' inherited juv cataracts). Poodles were the first breed that I knew of to have a serious problem with PRA (back in the mid 70s, it had begun to turn up). The Poodles turned out to be greatly helped by the prcd-PRA test, though it appears they also have some other form as well, not yet testable. However, prcd-PRA appears to be the form which was responsible for most of their PRA.
> 
> However, there is another disease in Goldens known as pigmentary uveitis or "Golden Retriever Uveitis" which is known to lead to glaucoma, and can be very painful to the dog along the way. When dx'd early enough certain meds will slow down or stop the progression of the disease. I've been told that these meds don't work on all dogs, though. I do know of dogs who have had to have the affected eye removed as the only recourse. Have not heard of cataracts being painful, but the glaucoma is. This is all pertaining to Goldens, not Labs.
> 
> A good friend has a Golden blind from prcd-PRA. The dog is 12-1/2 now, though blind, she is happy and healthy. She does not have much cataract formation, and if you met her you might even have a hard time telling she was totally blind. She still retrieves bumpers in the yard ... waiting to hear them hit the ground and then running to the area and using her nose to find them!


Probably I am remembering wrong about the cataracts being painful, but anti inflammatory eye drops for PRA seems to be SOP around here---I got the same story from the regular vet as I did from the eye vet.

So I just sniffed around the web and see articles about PRA for lay people, and some say no complications and some report my experience. One little article I found was probably written by Buster Brown's eye vet (Rhea Morgan), who wrote "These dogs don't need any medication, their eyes are not painful..." (http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=3455&S=4&SourceID=62)

So hmmmm. I am printing out the Morgan article to show the eye vet next time I go in.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Renee, there may also be some confusion in Labs with retinal dysplasia. Local vets could be confusing the two issues. Perhaps there is pain associated with RD?

Only a few people I know have Goldens afflicted with prcd-PRA. They have been giving nutritional supplements that are believed to be beneficial to eye health, but none have used any anti-inflammatory meds.


----------



## Renee P.

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Renee, there may also be some confusion in Labs with retinal dysplasia. Local vets could be confusing the two issues. Perhaps there is pain associated with RD?
> 
> Only a few people I know have Goldens afflicted with prcd-PRA. They have been giving nutritional supplements that are believed to be beneficial to eye health, but none have used any anti-inflammatory meds.


I am pretty sure the DVM, DACVO vet who diagnosed my dog with PRA knows what PRA is.


----------



## Renee P.

Sorry I got waylaid while I was composing the above.

My dog is going on 9 years right now, and we noticed the vision loss about 3.5 years ago, and she got the PRA diagnosis from an ACVO vet (this is the vet, on the top of the page, with the penguin: http://www.acvo.org/new/diplomates/Dip1.shtml). My dog is pretty much blind now, but I think she still sees motion in good light. I can't remember when and what happened as far as the inflammation and cataracts. The eye pressures went up last spring. 

Based on my experience, I am curious why an eye vet would not insist on follow up visits for the PRA diagnosis, so I am going to bring it up with my eye vet. I am concerned that a dog with PRA is not having his eyes cared for, because I am certain my dog would be miserable without the follow up care she has received. 

PRA may be a painless disease, but it's sequelae may not be. I do not know the literature, but here you go, from the Canadian Veterinary Journal: "Complete retinal atrophy will develop, and unfortunately the release of degenerative retinal by-products will induce cataract development. Cataracts usually cause phacolytic uveitis, zonular degeneration, and lens luxation; often, secondary glaucoma develops in these dogs. Therefore, we recommend yearly re- examinations by a veterinary ophthalmologist to allow for early diagnosis and medical or surgical management of these common often initially subclinical sequelae."
(http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2696715/)


----------



## JusticeDog

mitty said:


> Sorry I got waylaid while I was composing the above.
> 
> My dog is going on 9 years right now, and we noticed the vision loss about 3.5 years ago, and she got the PRA diagnosis from an ACVO vet (this is the vet, on the top of the page, with the penguin: http://www.acvo.org/new/diplomates/Dip1.shtml). My dog is pretty much blind now, but I think she still sees motion in good light. I can't remember when and what happened as far as the inflammation and cataracts. The eye pressures went up last spring.
> 
> Based on my experience, I am curious why an eye vet would not insist on follow up visits for the PRA diagnosis, so I am going to bring it up with my eye vet. I am concerned that a dog with PRA is not having his eyes cared for, because I am certain my dog would be miserable without the follow up care she has received.
> 
> PRA may be a painless disease, but it's sequelae may not be. I do not know the literature, but here you go, from the Canadian Veterinary Journal: "Complete retinal atrophy will develop, and unfortunately the release of degenerative retinal by-products will induce cataract development. Cataracts usually cause phacolytic uveitis, zonular degeneration, and lens luxation; often, secondary glaucoma develops in these dogs. Therefore, we recommend yearly re- examinations by a veterinary ophthalmologist to allow for early diagnosis and medical or surgical management of these common often initially subclinical sequelae."
> (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2696715/)



first of all Renee, I am very sorry to hear about your dog. I am wondering if you ever had the blood test done from Optigen on your dog that is affected with PRA. There are diseases that present just like PRA. Such a SARDs. Without the blood test, even the most experienced AVCO, it is nearly impossible to tell the difference. I would also be concerned about the pain that you believe your dog is experiencing since this would be very atypical PRA. 

also, I am curious as to the pedigree on your dog. Is it pure field lines, show lines or a mix?

thanks


----------



## Renee P.

JusticeDog said:


> first of all Renee, I am very sorry to hear about your dog. I am wondering if you ever had the blood test done from Optigen on your dog that is affected with PRA. There are diseases that present just like PRA. Such a SARDs. Without the blood test, even the most experienced AVCO, it is nearly impossible to tell the difference. I would also be concerned about the pain that you believe your dog is experiencing since this would be very atypical PRA.
> 
> also, I am curious as to the pedigree on your dog. Is it pure field lines, show lines or a mix?
> 
> thanks


I did not register her so I could not get the optigen test. I do not have her pedigree. The vet is very confident in her diagnosis. 

I don't think that my dog has eye pain, her symptoms are managed with expensive eye drops.

Edit: I just called the eye vet, my PRA dog is due for a recheck in March. I will report back then but in a thread on the regular forum as I feel kinda bad for mucking up the purpose of this thread. 

I had my new pup option tested for PRA and RD/OSD (long as I was at it!) when I got her 3 years ago, I couldn't face the the even remote possibility of a second dog being blind. I have not sent in my results (yet) to OFA, but Snake River's Banana Cream Pie is CLEAR for both.

Edit #2: Ok I just had the follow up visit and asked some questions, good news for us in that her eye pressures were excellent---10 one eye 12 in the other. I forgot to ask about differences in breeds. This visit was with a different eye vet at the same clinic in SLC. Ok, here we go...The degeneration of the retina causes inflammation in the eye, the inflammation can lead to cataracts. The cataracts leak protein and promote inflammation. The inflammation and leaking proteins can interfere with drainage of the eye, and this can cause eye pressures to go up. I asked why some eye vets don't give anitiflammatory drops to dogs with PRA; she disagreed with this practice, and says usually these dogs end up having to have their eyes removed because of the damage from inflammation.

My dog's retinas are pretty much gone. She has a small cataract on one eye. I now wish I had asked if the eye with no cataract needs to have the eye drops---no retina, no cataract, no inflammation? I will ask next time. She also clarified that my dog does not actually have glaucoma, the treatment is to prevent by minimizing inflammation and keeping the drainage functional.

The dots connecting inflammation to more serious consequences are connected for me. Inflammation is damaging, and a source of chronic disease for many of us humans as well.

I will repost this response in the regular forum so as to not clog up things here. Thanks all.

(It is here: http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...05410-PRA-follow-up-report-(hey-Gerry-Clinchy!))


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Susan, what is SARD? Haven't heard that term before. I see the RD at the end, so is it something to do with retinal dysplasia?


----------



## Renee P.

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Susan, what is SARD? Haven't heard that term before. I see the RD at the end, so is it something to do with retinal dysplasia?


SARD is sudden acquired retinal degeneration. The dog loses retinal function suddenly rather than gradually. The pattern of retinal death is different than PRA if caught early and I have seen reports that it can be reversed if caught early (not sure if these are wild rumors on the net or real).


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

mitty said:


> Sorry I got waylaid while I was composing the above.
> 
> My dog is going on 9 years right now, and we noticed the vision loss about 3.5 years ago, and she got the PRA diagnosis from an ACVO vet (this is the vet, on the top of the page, with the penguin: http://www.acvo.org/new/diplomates/Dip1.shtml). My dog is pretty much blind now, but I think she still sees motion in good light. I can't remember when and what happened as far as the inflammation and cataracts. The eye pressures went up last spring.
> 
> Based on my experience, I am curious why an eye vet would not insist on follow up visits for the PRA diagnosis, so I am going to bring it up with my eye vet. I am concerned that a dog with PRA is not having his eyes cared for, because I am certain my dog would be miserable without the follow up care she has received.
> 
> Each of the Goldens whose owners I know, who have dogs with PRA (I do not know all of the owners of the 8 dogs who have been dx'd with prcd-PRA per Optigen statistics) are monitoring their dogs every 6 mos with an ACVO. Since prcd-PRA was only confirmed in Goldens in 2007, they are doing so for information gathering purposes as well. We have very little knowledge about how PRA progresses in Goldens at this point. These owners are very aware that their dogs are important to help gather such information. They, and their ACVOs, also keep Optigen updated on their findings.
> 
> PRA may be a painless disease, but it's sequelae may not be. I do not know the literature, but here you go, from the Canadian Veterinary Journal: "Complete retinal atrophy will develop, and unfortunately the release of degenerative retinal by-products will induce cataract development. Cataracts usually cause phacolytic uveitis, zonular degeneration, and lens luxation; often, secondary glaucoma develops in these dogs. Therefore, we recommend yearly re- examinations by a veterinary ophthalmologist to allow for early diagnosis and medical or surgical management of these common often initially subclinical sequelae."
> (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2696715/)


Thank you for sharing this citation. Since we found the first Golden with prcd-PRA we have remained in close touch with Dr. Aguirre (who was one of the developers of the prcd-PRA test when he was at Cornell; his is now at U of PA). I will see Dr. Aguirre at the end of January at an eye clinic, and will ask him about this. 

Of the three Golden owners I know (with prcd-PRA Goldens), one of them is the 12-1/2 yr old mentioned above; a dog I bred. After her initial dx by Dr. Aguirre, she completed her MACH. Her vision was close to totally gone around age 10. Two other Goldens, dx'd by the test, are around 6 and show no physical symptoms (upon physical examination) yet. They are just a bit older now than the dog who was first dx'd in 2007 by Dr. Aguirre.

Goldens do have a total of at least 4 forms of PRA, 3 of which have DNA tests. There may be more than 4, we only know that there are at least 4. As the new tests have been developed, Optigen tests the samples they have collected over time with the new test. From this they have found samples of some of the dogs (who were dx'd by physical examination), do not demonstrate any of the mutations that we can test for. So, there could be more than 4, but there are at least 4 ... so far.

Fortunately, PRA in all forms, is relatively rare in Goldens overall, so it has been difficult to gather information on how the different forms of PRA progress in Goldens. When the prcd-PRA test was first developed (using a Lab from the Seeing Eye, about 1998), no Golden samples showed the mutation, so we knew nothing about how the disease would affect Goldens, until we were able to identify the first one in 2007. Hence, the follow-up being done by the owners I mention are important to gather more information for Goldens for the future. Hopefully, thanks to the rapid advancements of DNA testing, PRA will always remain very rare in Goldens. Other breeds laid the groundwork from which Goldens are now benefiting.

Almost 7 years later, from Optigen statistics, we know that 8 Goldens have tested as affected. I have had contact with a European breeder who bred one of those 8. That one also has no evident disease yet. I can't recall that dog's age. (There had only been 6, until 2 more were added to the # in 2013.)

All these 4 I've mentioned are listed on k9data, and their PRA status is noted there.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski

There is currently still no database for PRA correct?
I just ordered the test for my dogs and took advantage of the winter sale. I'm planning on taking the swab sample myself with a witness present, is this the route most of you also took?


----------



## weathered

Jeff Kolanski said:


> There is currently still no database for PRA correct?
> I just ordered the test for my dogs and took advantage of the winter sale. I'm planning on taking the swab sample myself with a witness present, is this the route most of you also took?


No database for just PRA. Optigen does not have a public database. However, you can submit results to OFA (with a fee) to be added to the dog's OFA "page."


----------



## JusticeDog

Medal of Honor, QAA (Valor) - clear
FC Contempt of Court (Ruckus) - clear


----------



## LabskeBill

Rather than read 13 pages, Is PRA the same as retinal dysplasia? Eye exam results from Vet Opth still go to CERF?
Thanks
BillB


----------



## ramblinmaxx

RMR POWER OF EBONSTAR AND SPICE MH "J.J."................Clear
http://www.ramblinmaxx.com/2014_JJ_PAGE.html

RMR'S LOVIN' LA VIDA LOCA "VIDA".................................Clear
http://www.ramblinmaxx.com/2014_VIDA_PAGE.html


----------



## JusticeDog

LabskeBill said:


> Rather than read 13 pages, Is PRA the same as retinal dysplasia? Eye exam results from Vet Opth still go to CERF?
> Thanks
> BillB


PRA is progressive retinal atrophy. Retinal dysphasia is RD. OSD oculoskeletal dysplasia. Go to the optigen website. 

Eye yes exams can go to CERF or now OFA.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Most of the eye drs. are switching over to OFA ... last year the eye dr I went to was using up his CERF forms, and then switching over to only OFA forms at his clinics. If your dr gives you a CERF form, you can submit it directly to OFA regardless.

My sense would be that CERF will "fade away" since with OFA doing records directly, there is really no longer a necessity for CERF. 

As I understand it, CERF had administrative problems that impacted both the consumer of their services and the doctors. The OFA forms are easier to fill out than filling in all those boxes for CERF info. 

Also, CERF was always a couple of years behind in aggregating its data from the forms submitted. That meant that it was harder to see what trends were developing in a breed. Then, if you wanted the data, you had to pay CERF for their reports of that cumulative data. OFA, since they already have all the background data-aggregation software in place, make that cumulative info easier to access for everyone.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski

How does a person submit their CERF results to get it listed on the OFA database?


----------



## firehouselabs

Look at the back of your CERF exam form. Send in the CERF exam to CERF and they will send the results to OFA.


----------



## frontier

firehouselabs said:


> Look at the back of your CERF exam form. Send in the CERF exam to CERF and they will send the results to OFA.


 Here's the exact procedure, from OFA site if your ACVO use CERF form but want it recorded at OFA health database. 

*Can I submit a CERF exam form to the OFA’s Eye Certification Registry?*

Since the exam data is the same, the OFA will accept submissions recorded on CERF exam forms. However, so the owner’s intent is clear, the OFA will require a signed note from the owner or authorized agent indicating they would like the exam results entered into the OFA Eye Certification Registry, and accompanying payment must be made to the OFA. If a submission includes a check payable to CERF, the application will be returned.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski

HRCH UH Moreau's 12 Gauge Bossman "Jax" (GRHRCH UH Lakes Cajun Dakota 12 Gauge X HRCH High Cotton Eba's Boss Molly) PRA Normal/Clear

WFL Look The Storm In The Eye "Storm" (FTCH Lowforge Aragon Of Leacaz X KT's Palgrave Kate) PRA Normal/Clear


----------



## Micah Duffy

Registered Name: GMPR Duffys Jazzed Up Rippin Ruby QAA
Registration #: SR63761801
Tattoo/Chip #: 053 889 854
Call Name: Ruby

Breed: Labrador Retriever
Date of Birth: July 18, 2010
Gender: Female

Optigen Accession #: 14-2208


Test Performed: prcd Mutation Test for PRA

Sample Type: Swab

Test Results: Genotype of your dog is NORMAL/CLEAR.


----------



## JustJoan

MPR Rattlinridge's Five Alarm Chili MH "Chili"
Rattlinridge Amazing Grace MH "Mazy"
Kingsland's Have No Mercy MH "Mercy" (mother to Chili, Mazy & Willie and to GMPR Duffys Jazzed Up Rippin Ruby QAA)
MPR Rattlinridge's Bronco Bill MH "Willie"
CPR HRCH Wind River SST MH QAA (Willie is his sire)

FC AFC CFC CAFC Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko "Chance" sire to (Chili and Mazy).

All normal for prcd-PRA
Chili is also normal for RD/OSD (retinal dysplasia)


----------



## dalenpalmer

My personal favorite is the one with the dog watching over things-I believe they do.


----------



## TonyRodgz

Carbon Star Katniss 
PRA - NORMAL/CLEAR
RD/OSD - NORMAL


----------



## pauline_eisenman

Awesome idea!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

For Lab people who may not know, k9data now accommodates Labradors as well as Goldens. When you visit the site, the default is Goldens, so you have to change the dialogue box at the top of the page.

k9data gives you places to put in your health screenings, along with your pedigree.


----------



## Erin Lynes

Six Mile's Canadian Twist (U-ROG U-ROC URX(2) U-CD HRCH GRCH Chilbrook Lone Ranger CD RAE SH WC CGC x SHR Chocolate Truffle Shuffle) 
prcd-PRA Clear & RD-OSD clear Optigen Accession #: 14-8125


----------



## weathered

Chill By Harness Creek 
Sire: U-ROG U-ROC URX(2) U-CD HRCH GRCH Chilbrook Lone Ranger CD RAE SH WC CGC
Dam: HRCH UH Harness Creek's Lady Jazz MH
prcd-PRA Clear & RD-OSD clear Optigen


----------



## Andy Carlson

Luckydux Gave Her Momma Forty Quacks***
Sire: FC AFC Wood River's Franchise
Dam: Buckshot's Pure Pleasure MH

prcd-PRA Normal/Clear RD/OSD Clear Both tests Optigen


----------



## Pattie

Optigen discount going on till June 21

http://www.optigen.com/index.html

Pattie


----------



## alexmaresch

where is the best place to get genetic testing done


----------



## Rainmaker

Rainmaker's Rumor Has It, PRA clear. Nan-Dool's Webslinger, MH/QAA x Rainmaker's Hot Cajun Gumbo, JH (also PRA clear). Optigen Accession #: 16-414. Also RD/OSD normal. 



Rainmaker's Double Delight, PRA clear. Locked n Loaded's Down and Dirty, MH x TNT Cherry Bomb Delight, JH (also PRA clear) Optigen Accession #: 16-415. Also RD/OSD normal. 

Edited to add further results.


----------



## Tom O

Patti Benton said:


> My 2 are PRA normal/clear, but I don't have them listed on OFA. How do I get them listed.
> 
> Benton's Ria of Opus
> Go West Mamma's Last Nerve.


Go to OFA website and download "genetic" form. Send them copies of the tests; $15/ recorded test 
tom o


----------



## HarryWilliams

NMH GMHR The Sagacious Ground Force QFTR MH is clear of both PRA & RD/OSD. His clearance are listed on OFA.

(GMHR Wishful Thinking QAA x NAFC FC Cody Cut A Lean Grade)


----------



## OK Shooter

Nice info. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Johnson

The OFA database has 1247 entries of Labrador retrievers for all of the PRA types. That's really not very many considering the popularity of the breed.


----------



## Scott R.

"Mossy Pond's Send 'Em On Down The Line" (FC AFC Esprit's Power Play X Crooked Creek's Wild Jasmine QA2 MH) is PRA Normal.


----------



## kelrobin

DDC is now offering PRA testing for Labradors.

https://vetdnacenter.com/cart/?species=Canine&product=Disease&breedId=79


----------



## Skywater

Skywater's Beretta JH 

PRA/PRCD AFFECTED 

(FC AFC It's All Over Now Baby Blue x Wildwood's One-N-A-Million)


----------



## Rainmaker

Rainmaker's Redhead, MH PRA/RD/OSD clear (Whiteoak & BC's Stoney Burke, MH/QAA x Rainmaker's Sunny Tahoe, MH).
Rainmaker's Rough Ride, SH PRA clear, RD/OSD carrier, CMS clear (FC AFC Small Craft Advisory x Rainmaker's Sunny Tahoe, MH). She's been CERFed every year or two since 9 weeks old, no folds ever seen. "Silent" carrier. Only been bred to RD/OSD clear males.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

Three Rivers Set The Hook MH QAA "Berkley" PRA Clear
Three Rivers All Out Blitz QA2 "Blitz" PRA Clear


----------



## Rainmaker

Port Bay's TNT Dynamite-Dyna, MH/QAA (FC AFC Close Hauled to Windward x TNT Vermillion Struk It Rich, MH), PRA, RD/OSD, SD2 all clear.


----------



## championretrievers

GRHRCH UH Big Mamou's Run Forest Run MH MNH4** (FC AFC Land Ahoy X Peakbrooke's Tiger's Eye) PRA/ PRCD CLEAR
GRHRCH UH Barracuda Brown From Big Mamou Town MH ** (FC AFC CFC CAFC Barracuda Blue MH X Highwater's Tina Turner) PRA/PRCD Clear


----------



## Rainmaker

Rainmaker's Working Class Payday, QAA PRA/RD/OSD/dilute clear.


----------



## Billie

PRA/PRCD CLEAR: 
Waterspook Windriver Turn The Page, MH (FC/AFC Close Hauled To Windward x WindRiver Travling Lady,SH)
Waterspook Playin' Star Again, JH ( Waterspook Windriver Turn The Page, MH x Waterspook All American Gunshot SH)
Waterspook All American Yankee Jeter, JH ( Trumarc's Bankshot Bandit, MH x Waterspook All American Gunshot , SH)
Waterspook CW Topshelf Margarita,JH ( MPR's One For The Road, MH x Waterspook WW Stark Ravin' Madd, JH)
Waterspook All American Aunt Jane ( CH. Braemar Last Straw, JH,CD x Waterspook All American Gunshot,SH)


----------



## LavenderLabs

Lavender's Red Solo Cup SH CGC (Ruger With A Cause MN MNH4 X HRCH AR Kings Magical One MH) - PRA CLEAR


----------



## Bryan Parks

Washita's Kimber Locked N Loaded "Kimber"
PRA/PRCD, CNM, EIC all Clear


----------



## SWIPER

Locked N Loaded's Down and Dirty MH ( MUD ) 
PRA/PRCD , CNM,and EIC all CLEAR


----------



## Kerry Lavin

PepperJack's Marsh Surfer QA2 (FC AFC Carbons Blue Pursuit X PepperJack's Dolled Up Mya MH QA2) PRA/PRCD Clear, EIC and CNM Clear


----------



## Kirk Keene

HRCH UH Imperial's Notorious (HRCH Kopmeier's Boy Nash x HRCH 5 Oaks Imperial American Girl) Hips: Excellent; Elbows: Normal; PRA, CNM, EIC Clear. Yearly CERF (Clear to date).


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

Three River's A New Beginning QAA is PRA RD/OSD clear.


----------



## IdahoLabs

That's Gonna Take A Tarabyte CD GO RA SH OA NAJ (FC AFC Fen Wizzard x Top Guns Heart of a Lady UD GO VER JH) - PRA RD/OSD clear

Top Guns Heart of a Lady UD GO VER JH (Top Guns Heart of a Lion MH QAA x Houstons Steel Lucille MH) - PRA RD/OSD clear

Duck Busters Hotshot Holly JH (FC AFC Dare to Dream x Bally's Best Blonde Joke MH) - PRA RD/OSD SD DM clear


----------



## SPEED

Codatango said:


> *Question about who's more affected by PRA - mostly field labs, or is it showing up in the conformation lines as well?* This is the case in goldens, mostly in field lines.
> 
> The reason I ask, is that NORCAL GRC is considering offering a 'clinic' to test for *PRA and Pigmentary Uveitis* to save costs for the owners by taking advantage of group submissions.
> 
> PU is now a big thing in conformation lines, but I haven't been following the discussions closely enough to know how much it is showing up in field lines.
> 
> If we offered a clinic at our Specialty and the subsequent weekend of shows, few field people would be there, but the conformation lab people and other breeds would be able to take advantage of this service.
> 
> Please let me know what you all are aware of, so I can advise the rest of the NORCAL Board on this matter of how well it would serve the labs as well. The local lab club (GGLRC) also has a Specialty (and a large entry) on this same weekend, Del Valle KC in October.
> 
> Debbie Tandoc
> NORCAL GRC Field VP


I always knew PRA was rampant in the conformation Labrador lines. It was not until more recently I realized it is getting to be more common in the field lines now. I never used to test my field trial bred dogs thinking it was not a problem in the field lines but always tested my conformation lines. Now I do both.


----------



## SPEED

High Voltage Rough Rider MH RD/OSD/PRA/DM clear.


----------



## SPEED

High Voltage Made Of Magic (FC CFC CAFC Taylorslab Magic Trick MH/High Voltage Taylor Made) PRA Carrier 
High Voltage Rough Rider MH (GCH Poplar Forest Play It Again Sam MH UMH/Belle's Image Of Tradition) RD/OSD/PRA/DM clear
High Voltage Hard Rock Candy (CH High Voltage Blazing Chase JH CD CGC/Candlewood's Kulm North Dakota) PRA Clear


----------



## Minnehaha

We have also learned that Optigen has been storing DNA on all submissions ... until they run out of storage space. So, if next year there is a new DNA test for Labs they can do the new test; or send the DNA to whichever laboratory is doing the test. Saves you another trip to the vet.


----------



## Rainmaker

Minnehaha said:


> We have also learned that Optigen has been storing DNA on all submissions ... until they run out of storage space. So, if next year there is a new DNA test for Labs they can do the new test; or send the DNA to whichever laboratory is doing the test. Saves you another trip to the vet.


Pawprints and some of the other labs also store the DNA. If you have done previous tests and want another one on the same dog, you fill out the order form as usual and it will tell you that no kit will be sent as they already have the DNA on file, they will then process the order without you having to do anything else. Don't have to go to a vet to get a swab done for genetic testing anymore either. Unless someone wants the VPI designation on OFA.


----------



## SPEED

*Optigen*



Minnehaha said:


> We have also learned that Optigen has been storing DNA on all submissions ... until they run out of storage space. So, if next year there is a new DNA test for Labs they can do the new test; or send the DNA to whichever laboratory is doing the test. Saves you another trip to the vet.


That is great to know! I never paid the extra money to do it back 15 years ago and would love to have that boy tested for a couple more things.


----------



## dogsdb37

ErinsEdge said:


> Here's my two so far
> 
> Bernedoodle
> 
> http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1222949#animal


Include mine too


----------



## Tobias

Fourleaf's Valedictorian - PRA clear

https://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=122189


----------



## johngoehl

Maximum Intensity's Overwatch QAA is clear through Paw Prints of PRA/OCD/ RD


----------



## Nat-1990

Hello WRL, for getting detailed information about PRA i suggest you to view yourSilverLab dot com. I hope you will find sufficient info. thanks


----------



## drunkenpoacher

^^^^^Not^^^^^


----------



## ReichertCaleb

According to people who have experience raising dogs, puppies under 2 months old still depend heavily on the mother. If the flock is too early, it will be difficult to take care of them. You should buy puppies over 2 months of age are agile and active. Puppies at this age will be easier to keep and stable.


----------



## Hanker85

If one is going to draw blood for the prcd/PRA DNA test why not also do the other two eye related DNA tests offered by Optigen? Certainly the Retinal Dysplasia/OculoSkeletal Dysplasia (RD/OSD) test or has dwarfism been eliminated from Labrador Retrievers.​


----------



## EdA

Hanker85 said:


> If one is going to draw blood for the prcd/PRA DNA test why not also do the other two eye related DNA tests offered by Optigen? Certainly the Retinal Dysplasia/OculoSkeletal Dysplasia (RD/OSD) test or has dwarfism been eliminated from Labrador Retrievers.​


oculo skeletal dysplasia has been largely eliminated from field trial lines but not from Labrador Retrievers in general. Vigilance is always worthy. Since the gene exhibits partial dominance it would take but one popular sire to reintroduce it. Eliminating most carriers was accomplished through direct ophthalmic screening.


----------



## SPEED

Patti Benton said:


> My 2 are PRA normal/clear, but I don't have them listed on OFA. How do I get them listed.
> 
> Benton's Ria of Opus
> Go West Mamma's Last Nerve.


Go to the ofa site, here is the link that takes you right to the form page Application Forms | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO. Pint or download the form. Once you fill it out you send it along with document showing they are clear to OFA. I think you can fax it also if you include your credit card information on it. Use the DNA BASED GENETIC DISEASE form from the list. Before you fill out the form look on their site to see if the organization you did your testing with is approved by them.


----------



## mwk56

Critter Creek Boom Boom Boom (John Lee) 
PRA, RD/OSD, MCD clear (www.crittercreeklabradors.com/critter_photos_JohnLee.html)


----------

